# Phoenix Big Sound 97 issue



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey guys, I have an old school big sound 97 in my shay and the darn thing is at max volume and I can't seem to adjust the volume. I have the three way volume control switch installed but it doesn't seem to do anything. What's the trick?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the battery FULLY charged on the 97? Check the voltage on the battery. Should be 6.3 volts. No volume control is a sign of a low battery.


----------



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thank you, I'll give that a try


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I am NOT familiar with the Big Sound 97. I have the P5's or P8's. I found the information by going to the Phoenix site and looking at the old documents listed under "Support". Hope this works for you.


----------



## apo234 (Aug 14, 2013)

Is something wrong with the switch?


----------



## gra2472 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the switch, I tested it with my multitester.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

You may have a broken wire in one of the three connections. No worries, just use a tweezers to connect or short between center pin and one or both of the side pins on the board itself, where the volume harness connects., Shorting one side will lower volume, the other will raise it


----------

